# chci mít pod palcem tvou dlaň



## Oleg68

Píšu pastelkou by Jiří Korn

Že jsem troufalcem,
píšu chci mít pod palcem tvou dlaň.
Píšu po římsách,
že bych rád si prosím sáh na tvou tkáň.

What does mean pod palcem tvou dlaň?


----------



## bibax

Oleg68 said:


> ... chci mít pod palcem tvou dlaň.


Literally:

_I want to have your palm under my thumb._

But I don't know what the poet was trying to say. Probably nothing sophisticated. The whole text is somewhat simple-minded.
My guess:

_I want to caress your palm (hand)._


----------



## Oleg68

OK. Thank you very much, bibax!


----------



## Dunno002

Hello,
my humble opinion is "mít pod palcem" means to control, to dominate.
Example: Mám to tady pod palcem. / I control everything here. (Express of domination, of power to smash everything with the thumb only, like an ant.)
But the truth is nobody knows what the poet was trying to say.
I hope it helps.


----------



## Oleg68

Thank you very much for the help, Dunno!


----------



## Cautus

In the verse he songs:
_...že jsem troufalcem, že chci mít pod palcem, tvou dlaň.
(Youtube; 1982 Jiří Korn - Píšu pastelkou; at time: 1:12)_

Translated word by word:
_...I am presumptuous I want to have your palm under my thumb._

*The verse means he wants* (I want to have your palm under my thumb) *her as a man*, poetically expressed, and *he knows he dares* (I am presumptuous) to think about her this way.

*The palm *can be perceived as something soft, loving and full of empathy, in the figurative sense of course. So in this case, you can imagine the palm something similar and close to her soul, or thing more practically and imagine it as herself.

*The thumb *is here used as a domination element. Have something under a thumb.

*The song is very love song,* very nice, soft and platonic. She does not want him _(přes tvůj nezájem / despite you do not care about me)_. The singer loves her and trying to deal with his love by writing down his feeling by many types of equipment on many types of surfaces (concrete, a poster, moulding and so on). All poetically, of course. The whole song is about love and writing/expressing his feeling.

Despite all of this explanation, as have been here said many times, nobody can see into artists head.
_C._


----------



## Oleg68

Thank you very much, Cautus!


----------

